# g.skill trident z ddr4-3200  kompatibel mit Ryzen?



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

Servus, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen 1700 oder 1700x anzuschaffen. 
Ich suche daher eine solide Plattform (Mainboard x370) zum übertakten nach Möglichkeit meine bestehenden RAM die Trident Z mit hohen Takt (3200Mhz) weiter betreiben zu können. Wie sehen die Chancen aus? Kann mir jemand eine Erfahrung teilen oder alternativ ein schnelles funktionierendes RamSet mit Board empfehlen?

Mich reizt der Anwendungsvorteil, aber leider schreckt mich das Risiko ab, Stunden und Tage zu investieren ehe der RAM problemlos auf 3200Mhz läuft. Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe. 

Mein aktuelles System ist unten aufgelistet. 

Grüße Manu


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2017)

Darf man fragen warum du überhaupt wechseln willst?Du hast doch ein Top aktuelles System.
Das hier wäre empfehlenswert:[Sammelthread] ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4
Ob dein Speicher jetzt genau dabei ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen,aber ab einem aktuellen Bios soll das wohl klappen bei dem Board.Versprechen kann ich das aber nicht. 
Hier in den Bewertungen liest man auch das es klappen könnte:ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn ich mir Ryzen gönnen würde ,nähme ich auch das Asrock o. halt Asus Rog Strix x370


----------



## jkox11 (13. Juni 2017)

Mit den neuen BIOS-Updates bekommt man den RAM mittlerweiler immer stabiler. 
Ob es sofort mit XMP klappt, hängt vom Glück ab, sonst muss man es eben manuell einstellen. 

Ich würde die Trident definitiv behalten.


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Mit den neuen BIOS-Updates bekommt man den RAM mittlerweiler immer stabiler.
> Ob es sofort mit XMP klappt, hängt vom Glück ab, sonst muss man es eben manuell einstellen.
> 
> Ich würde die Trident definitiv behalten.



Da die RAM Preise relativ straff sind, würde ich sie deshalb ja gerne behalten. Was die manuelle Einstellung,falls XMP nicht klappt, habe ich bei RAM wenig Erfahrung, Spannung setzen und Takt erhöhen reicht dort aus? 

Und bezüglich der Frage des Wechsels. Ich bin mit der i7700 zufrieden was die reine Gamingperfomance anbetrifft, aber ich würde gerne parallel eine Ryzenplattform zum "rumspielen" schaffen. 

Grüße


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Mit den neuen BIOS-Updates bekommt man den RAM mittlerweiler immer stabiler.
> Ob es sofort mit XMP klappt, hängt vom Glück ab, sonst muss man es eben manuell einstellen.
> 
> Ich würde die Trident definitiv behalten.



Da die RAM Preise relativ straff sind, würde ich sie deshalb ja gerne behalten. Was die manuelle Einstellung,falls XMP nicht klappt, habe ich bei RAM wenig Erfahrung, Spannung setzen und Takt erhöhen reicht dort aus? 

Und bezüglich der Frage des Wechsels. Ich bin mit der i7700 zufrieden was die reine Gamingperfomance anbetrifft, aber ich würde gerne parallel eine Ryzenplattform zum "rumspielen" schaffen. 

Grüße


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2017)

Hier zum verlinkten Asrock gibs dazu ja ein paar Tipps wie es laufen könnte:
CAS-Timing:
Es können nur gerade Zahlen dort eingegeben werden.
Sobald man eine 15 einstellt wird diese aufgerundet. Also entweder 14 oder 16 aber keine 15 CAS.

RAM-Stabilität:
Die SOC Spannung erhöhen z.b. auf 1,1V oder 1,2V und überall immer LLC auf Level3
Bei SingleRank Modulen den Bankgroupswap auf disabled stellen.
Die Spannung auf 1,360V für 1,352V unter Last für den ram setzen, VTT_DDR ist immer die Hälfte davon!

Als Beispiel beim G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ:
3200MHz bei 14-14-14-14-34 mit 1,36V, Bankgroupswap disabled, SOC 1,112V
(wenn es nicht läuft, dann auf 2933MHz da läuft er definitiv stabil)

Ups Doppelpost von Dir.Hallo Mod!
Edit: Die Werte die im XMP profil stehen kann man ja auch manuell eingeben und variieren nach Bedarf und Stabilität


----------



## hendrosch (13. Juni 2017)

Welchen Ram hast du denn genau?
Bei mir läuft der Tridenz 3200 CL14 stabil. 
Er will nur manchmal nicht starten, das sollte aber ein Bug sein und nur beim Prime Pro auftreten.
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus das mit späteren Updates bzw. schon mit dem momentan verfügbaren Beta Bios der Fehler weg ist. 
2933 hat keinerlei Probleme mit XMP Latenzen. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

Edit: ich habe den F4-3200C16D-16GTZB

Müsste gehen oder? 

(Ich meine es ist der CL16 er. Muss aber zu Hause nochmal genau nachsehen.)  Aber das hört sich doch stark danach an, dass meine Trident laufen würden und das AsRock scheint ja einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Auch bezahlbar, das freut mich; nun eine Einschätzung; sinnvoll den 1700x zu kaufen oder 1700 oder doch lieber 1800x? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die hilfreichen Ratschläge für den RAM. 

Grüße


Wofür


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2017)

1700 und selber takten


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (13. Juni 2017)

Ist doch das selbe wie: Welche 1080 Ti packt 2100MHz? 
Wenn du glück hast läuft er mit 3200@CL14 wenn nicht eben nicht. Bei mir haben auch alle gesagt, dass mein Intel 8er keine 3200@CL14@100er Strap packt...Und siehe da, Glück gehabt, läuft doch.


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> 1700 und selber takten



Die Leistung eines 1800x erreicht er aber denke mit Glück auch nicht :b oder? ;D


----------



## jkox11 (13. Juni 2017)

Naja, der 1800X taktet mit Turbo auf 4,0 aber nicht auf allen Kernen. 
Den 1700 bekommt man zwischen 3,8 - 4,0. 

Sind dir 200 Tacken für (vielleicht) 100 Mhz wert?


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

Nee dazu bin ich dann wirklich zu sehr Realist. Gut dann muss ich mir das jetzt die Tage mal überlegen. Mein 7700k ist einen Art Hassliebe. Ich habe mich tierisch über diesen Hitzkopf bereits geärgert, auf der anderen Seite durch meine erste Köpfung viel gelernt und die reine Gamingleistung ist spitze. Da ich aber in 4k zocke und ich keine >100 fps einfahre könnte ich auf den Mehrwert des 7700k verzichten und lieber eine breitere Plattform benötigen, die lange Zukunftsicher ist und stabile frametimes liefert. 

Allerdings 450 Euro für den 1700 und Board auszugeben und um dann vllt nach ein paar Wochen wieder meinen geköpften i7 reinzupacken...  Eher ein Luxusproblem, aber es macht halt auch Spaß


----------



## jkox11 (13. Juni 2017)

Kannst auch so denken: 
Bis der 7700K (oder eben auch der 1700) bei 4K zum Flaschenhals, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Kannst auch so denken:
> Bis der 7700K (oder eben auch der 1700) bei 4K zum Flaschenhals, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen



Das kommt sehr darauf an wie verrückt ich die nächsten 2 Jahre bin. Schaffe ich mir einen 144Hz 4k Monitor mit G-sync an, Dreht sich das Rad neu, denn dann ist die CPU ein ganz entscheidender Faktor (mal abgesehen von der Grafikkarte, aber ich hoffe auf einen großen Sprung mit Volta). Ich denke, ich bestell mir mal einen r7 und das as rock board und schau mal. Entweder behalte ich es und mein "altes" Board und CPU geht an Kumpels oder halt nicht.

Ich zocke hauptsächlich BF1, aber ich finde kaum Gameplaymitschnitte, wo die Leute mal den 1700 vernünftig ins Limit laufen lassen :/


----------



## Almi04 (13. Juni 2017)

Hey, 
es gibt zwei verschiedene Trident Z 16GB 3200 er Kits, das eine hat CL14 als Standard und das andere CL16. Soweit ich weiß hat nur das CL14 Kit Samsung B-Dies Ram-Bausteine. die 3400er und 3600er haben dann alle Samsung B-Dies.
Von daher könnte es doch schwieriger werden den Ram bei 3200Mhz zu betreiben.

Mit dem Asus X370 C6H machst du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt. Ich habe das MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon und die Trident Z 16GB 3200 CL14 und kann jetzt endlich mit dem neuen Beta Bios AGESA 1006 3200Mhz CL14 fahren.
Mein anderes Kit Ripjaws 5 3200 CL16 bekomme ich nicht gebootet.


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

Almi04 schrieb:


> Hey,
> es gibt zwei verschiedene Trident Z 16GB 3200 er Kits, das eine hat CL14 als Standard und das andere CL16. Soweit ich weiß hat nur das CL14 Kit Samsung B-Dies Ram-Bausteine. die 3400er und 3600er haben dann alle Samsung B-Dies.
> Von daher könnte es doch schwieriger werden den Ram bei 3200Mhz zu betreiben.
> 
> ...




Hey danke für die Info, habe auch nochmal ein wenig bei hardwareluxx nachgelesen, anscheinend könnte der cl16er schwieriger werden. Auf 3200 laufen die auf dem erwähnten ASRock sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Das Asus x370 c6h ist natürlich bombe, aber hat auch einen saftigen Preis :/ bei dem asus prime x370 pro fande ich bei hardwareluxx zumind für meine Ram 2933 Mhz, allerdings ist da die Frage unter welchen Umständen diese Einstellung zu stande kam.... 
Diese ganze Speicher, Board Problematik schreckt mich wirklich ab... Wirklich besser scheint das ganze nicht mit dem Agesa geworden zusein. 
Jetzt bin ich erneut ratlos.


----------



## pope82 (13. Juni 2017)

wdkhifi schrieb:


> Die Leistung eines 1800x erreicht er aber denke mit Glück auch nicht :b oder? ;D



doch.
du kannst den 1700 auf allen kernen mit 3,9 GHz takten, dann ist er je nach anwendung schneller als der 1800x@stock, weil die 4GHz des 1800x @stock ja nicht auf allen kernen anliegen.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juni 2017)

wdkhifi schrieb:


> Hey danke für die Info, habe auch nochmal ein wenig bei hardwareluxx nachgelesen, anscheinend könnte der cl16er schwieriger werden. Auf 3200 laufen die auf dem erwähnten ASRock sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Das Asus x370 c6h ist natürlich bombe, aber hat auch einen saftigen Preis :/ bei dem asus prime x370 pro fande ich bei hardwareluxx zumind für meine Ram 2933 Mhz, allerdings ist da die Frage unter welchen Umständen diese Einstellung zu stande kam....
> Diese ganze Speicher, Board Problematik schreckt mich wirklich ab... Wirklich besser scheint das ganze nicht mit dem Agesa geworden zusein.
> Jetzt bin ich erneut ratlos.



Die Speicherproblematik ist aber komplett uninteressant für die Kaufentscheidung, zumindest mMn, denn DualRank RAM ist auch mit 2400MHz schon schnell genug.
Vor allem arbeitet AMD ja fieberhaft an einer Lösung und das Problem wird sich deshalb mE in nächster Zeit erledigen.


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2017)

wdkhifi schrieb:


> Nee dazu bin ich dann wirklich zu sehr Realist.



Dann ist es doch ganz einfach. Vermisst du irgendwas oder bist unzufrieden? Nein? Dann musste auch nix ändern. 
Du bist der erste der merkt, wenn die Hardware zu langsam wird. Und genau dann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt zum umrüsten. Heute für morgen kaufen ist Blödsinn, denn morgen - wenn man dann wirklich was neues braucht - gibts besseres.

Ich glaube bei dir greift einfach nur Bastellust. Auch verständlich, aber das musst du mit dir selbst ausmachen.


----------



## wdkhifi (14. Juni 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Die Speicherproblematik ist aber komplett uninteressant für die Kaufentscheidung, zumindest mMn, denn DualRank RAM ist auch mit 2400MHz schon schnell genug.
> Vor allem arbeitet AMD ja fieberhaft an einer Lösung und das Problem wird sich deshalb mE in nächster Zeit erledigen.



Nur leider, wie man den angefügten Fotos erkennen kann, verfüge ich über 2x8GB ICs, und wenn CPUZ mich da nicht anlügt, ist mein Speicher wohl SR. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da die Register von CPU-Z ähnlich wie bei Thaipoon Burner ausgelesen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird das wohl stimmen und ich muss den gigantischen Heatspreader nicht abbauen. Deshalb wäre mir ja ein erhöhter Speicher wichtig, aber hoffen wir mal, dass AMD  das irgendwie mit ihren Boardpartner in den übernächsten Updates hinbekommt...  Hinzu kommt ja bei dem leidigen Thema, dass jeder Hersteller andere Datenblätter zu Verfügung stellt und man 2 mal den exakt gleichen Speicher bestellen kann und einmal einen SR und dann einen DR erwischen kann. Herrlich. 

Und ja, wenn greift bei mir lediglich die Bastellust und die Neugierde an einer anderen Plattform  

Grüße,


----------



## wdkhifi (15. Juni 2017)

So ich habe mich nun für ein Asus X370 Pro entschieden und den r7 1700... Nachdem ich von gestern auf heute Nacht gefühlte zwanzig Tode bei 3 Bios-Versionen gestorben bin. Läuft jetzt meine Ryzen-Plattform mit meinem Trident 2x8GB SR mit Bios-Beta 0803 (Agesa 1.0.0.6) mit 3066Mhz. 

Die 3200Mhz bekomme ich mit den mir bekannten Mitteln nicht zum Laufen. Ich habe die SOC-Spannung auf 1,16V  gesetzt, hatte die Impedanz (ProcO-Dt_SN) jeweils auf 50, 60, 68,5 ohm gestellt. Das beste Gefühl hatte ich bei der gewählten SOC-Spannung und 68,5 ohm, aber ein Blend-Test bei Prime führte zum Blue Screen. Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps, an was für Schräublein ich inwieweit noch drehen kann? Mir fehlt bei der Ram-Übertaktung jegliche Erfahrung, da auf Intel-Plattformen XMP an und läuft zur Verwöhnung geführt hat  Ich hätte halt gerne die 3200Mhz stabil. 

[Morgen kommt dann endlich mein Mounting Kit von Nocuta, mit dem Boxed-Lüfter (trotz besserer Paste) wird er bei 3,9Ghz und irgendwas mit 1,4V einfach nach kurzer Zeit zu heiß, aber auch auf 3,5Ghz mit Boxed Lüfter (der wirklich Hammer aussieht ) macht das System jetzt endlich einen flotten und stabilen Eindruck]

Grüße,

Manuel


----------



## Almdudler2604 (15. Juni 2017)

Das ist doch schon mal ein Top Ergebnis 
Schau doch mal im [Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen vorbei
[Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen

CLDO-VDDP auf 975mV einstellen ist noch ein Tipp. ProcODT soll man nur bis maximal 60 für 24/7 gehen. Mit 48 Ohm sollte es eigentlich auch gehen.
1,4 V ist auch schon fast etwas viel für 3,9Ghz, aber für stable mit hohem Ram Takt brauhct es auch etwas Spannung. Bin auch bei 1,366V für 3,9Ghz, obwohl 1,325V auch an sich laufen. Aber dann hab ich in der Ereignisanzeige Whea-Logger Fehler.


----------

